# Obsessive leash chewing!!!



## Isabel (Dec 23, 2021)

Please help!!!

My 8 month whv is obsessively chewing his leash on walks. It is so bad. As a baby he chewed through his first ever leash and it frayed badly within a couple of months. Recently it has become really bad. He chewed through a strong rope leash and completely severed it. Bought him a new one and more actively stopped him from doing it, still he severed it in a single day. Bought a third leash + stronger spare and both were severed in a single walk. Bought a much stronger reinforced cord leash and he had a harder time with that one but within a few weeks he severed that and I had to walk him home by the harness. Used a brand new cheap one we had spare this morning on a fifteen minute walk until I can get a replacement and that’s halfway to heaven already. It’s so bad. No distraction works for long enough and his bite strength is incredible. He’s also really afraid of his harness. Any help would be really appreciated. I don’t just want to stop him chewing the leash, I want to work on what’s causing it. I don’t know if it’s anxiety, he’s a little nervy sometimes but isn’t overly anxious.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What would he do it you kept popping the leash (quick small jerks), every time he puts it in his mouth? This should not be hard enough to cause the dog any pain. It should make the act of having the leash in his mouth, not enjoyable for him. Then when he walks a short distance without trying to chew the leash, praise and treat. 
Just keep repeating the process on walks. It sounds like he has had the habit for a while, and it may take a while to break the habit.


----------

